# Mendota Propane



## cuznvin (Nov 23, 2011)

Any ideas as to why my Mendota propane fireplace would keep shutting off after a few minutes? Everything turns off including the pilot.. I believe it in the Greenbriar, but not totally sure. I think this will be our 3rd season with it.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 23, 2011)

I would start with the venting...Bees maybe?
Once again, the way to test the vent is to take 
the glass off & run it for a VERY SHORT TIME.
If it keeps running, it's gonna be something in the 
intake or exhaust, providing of course this is a DV
unit & not a B-Vent...
Anyway, don't run it for any extended period of time
with the glass off, as the CO emissions can & will be deadly...


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 23, 2011)

We just had it running for like 8 hours the other day, so im leaning towards something else. Hopefully one of the guys installing our pellet stove on Monday can check it for us. COuld it be the thermocouple?


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 5, 2011)

cuznvin said:
			
		

> Any ideas as to why my Mendota propane fireplace would keep shutting off after a few minutes? Everything turns off including the pilothh. I believe it in the Greenbriar, but not totally sure. I think this will be our 3rd season with it.



Two things will cause that. Ghosting which is a venting issue. Does the flame turn blue and swirl around? Lift off the burners? That is ghosting. The second thing is that there is too much draft blowing up around the pilot and it is lifting the flame off the thermocouple. Do you have a long vertacle rise? If so there is a draft restrictor on top of the unit. The way I adjust that one on a Greenbriar is by starting with a cold fireplace. Remove the top screen. Loosen the screw on the restrictor just enough to allow the handle to turn with a little force. Start the fireplace with both burners on. Turn the restrictor until the unit just starts to ghost. Tighten the screw without turning the handle. A long pair of needle nose will help. There is also a heavy duty thermocouple available for propane. That will also help.

Brad


----------



## cuznvin (Dec 5, 2011)

IronFire said:
			
		

> cuznvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!! Believe or not it started working just fine on its own...weird...


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 12, 2011)

cuznvin said:
			
		

> Thank you!! Believe or not it started working just fine on its own...weird...



Is it still working?

Brad


----------



## cuznvin (Dec 12, 2011)

IronFire said:
			
		

> cuznvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pilot is still lit, but we havent really used it because we got a pellet stove....


----------

